# RX Riding Sunglasses?



## DrumsXO (May 2, 2016)

Hey, everyone.

I wear prescription glasses full-time, and I don't have a pair of prescription sunglasses. When out on the trail during the day, I'm always having to squint, and it affects my riding ability.

Is there a company that makes prescription glasses for Mountain Biking? Or perhaps there's a way for an Optometrist to put a prescription, polarized lens into a pair of sport sunglass frames.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## d365 (Jun 13, 2006)

I know you can do Tifosi and Oakleys, and probably others, but it isn't the cheapest option I'm sure. IF you do go the custom route, I would also look into a transitions type lens as well, if possible. Really dig my Tifosi fototec lenses for riding (not Rx).


----------



## DrumsXO (May 2, 2016)

d365 said:


> I know you can do Tifosi and Oakleys, and probably others, but it isn't the cheapest option I'm sure. IF you do go the custom route, I would also look into a transitions type lens as well, if possible. Really dig my Tifosi fototec lenses for riding (not Rx).


It doesn't have to be cheap, so long as it's not like $400, lol. Paying a decent amount for a quality pair that will stay in place properly, protect my eyes from debris and dust, darken and filter sunlight, and also have my prescription on the lenses is okay with me.

I'll look into Oakley. And idea if it has to be done through their website / Oakley dealer?


----------



## siata94 (Jan 27, 2013)

zenni has some sports glasses:

Sports Glasses | Zenni Optical

$400 is about the range for oakley polarized prescription. I think my lenses were $280.


----------



## Bacon Fat (Mar 11, 2016)

I have Rx from Oakley, WileyX and Rudy project. I like the Oakley the best, super clear and stay in place. The WileyX work well too, but I always seem to have problems with sweat dripping on the lens, A problem I don't have with the others. The Rudys are Rx lens behind the sunglasses...this design sucks, you just end up with 2x the amount of crap on your lens


----------



## drich (Oct 9, 2015)

The Oakley Jawbreaker prism RX is amazing. It has literally been the most important addition to my mtnb experience. It makes the trail 'pop', especially in poor light like dawn or dusk. They have a specific lens for mtnb. I was wearing regular rx sunglasses for years and I can't believe what a huge difference the Oakleys make.


----------



## DrumsXO (May 2, 2016)

siata94 said:


> zenni has some sports glasses:
> 
> Sports Glasses | Zenni Optical
> 
> $400 is about the range for oakley polarized prescription. I think my lenses were $280.


Well, I guess it'll be a little while before I can afford them.



Bacon Fat said:


> I have Rx from Oakley, WileyX and Rudy project. I like the Oakley the best, super clear and stay in place. The WileyX work well too, but I always seem to have problems with sweat dripping on the lens, A problem I don't have with the others. The Rudys are Rx lens behind the sunglasses...this design sucks, you just end up with 2x the amount of crap on your lens


Thanks!



drich said:


> The Oakley Jawbreaker prism RX is amazing. It has literally been the most important addition to my mtnb experience. It makes the trail 'pop', especially in poor light like dawn or dusk. They have a specific lens for mtnb. I was wearing regular rx sunglasses for years and I can't believe what a huge difference the Oakleys make.


Thanks, man! I'll look into them.


----------



## garcia (Apr 10, 2008)

I use Oakley's, but they are NOT cheap. Totally worth it though, my eyes are sensitive. Sometimes I actually don't wear the RX, as my eyes can handle riding without, and I don't want to wreck the Oakleys if I crash.


----------



## canonshooter (May 10, 2009)

I am also a full-time glasses wearer. Oakley's are what I use. Check out framesdirect they sometimes have specials on lenses. Just make sure you get the legit Oakley lenses. If price is an issue, you may have to consider something else. You are going to spend $250-$350 per pair.


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

Full-time glasses wearer here and I am going through the same thing you are... My RX RayBans are finally to the point of needing the lenses replaced so I just got a quote at $280 from lenscrafters. I do have an older pair of Nike Ignite that SportRX said they could do but I have not called them yet to get a quote on which lenses. Zenni is the other company I have been looking at for a cheap, knock-off pair as the few online quotes I have done range in the $200 area for lens AND frame!

Other option you could do is find a pair of Oakley or Tifosi you like from Backcountry that are on sale and then have someone like SportRX or your local shop put lenses in them. I have a pretty light prescription so I CAN get away with riding in the day without them. Come dusk though and I am pretty blind without them.

PS. DO NOT get lens inserts like you can do with some of the Nike Show X2 type glasses. The insert ends up so close to the actual sunglass lens that if you sweat heavily at all you will get marks/streaks between the lenses and then have fun with trying to clean that while on the trail! I just ditched mine after a year of trying to ride with the inserts.


----------



## Tim_NH (Mar 27, 2009)

I have Rudy Project with the behind the lens inserts. They're good and bad. I like to swap out the sun lenses between a transition lens, a full tint grey lens, and a red tint lens, depending on location and conditions, etc. This is easy because the RX insert stays in the frame and I only need one. I don't find the insert gets particularly dirty unless it's a really hot day and I drip onto the inside of the lens. 

I have had trouble getting the local 1hr shops to make the lenses, one claims they're too small for their equipment, another is fine with it. The lenses for the inserts cost the same as lenses for a regular pair of Rx glasses.

Where the system falls apart completely is in bad weather. Specifically rain or wet trails right after a rain. They fog horribly, and that's where they're way worse than regular glasses - there are 4 surfaces to fog up instead of just two, and you can't just whip them off and wipe them on your shirt to get a quick defog. You have to take the inserts out to get at the lens surfaces that face each other. There is no quick way to do this, and it's only a fix for a short time. I'v had to finish rides with the glasses in my pocket because they fogged up so bad so fast. Fortunately my Rx isn't too strong and I can still navigate without them.

One thing I will give the Rudys - they're durable. I've had the same frame & sun lenses for about 8 years. All I've had to replace is the nose piece and the rubber bits on one of the temples. Cheap, they are not.


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

My Lasik procedure failed (after about eight years?), and I needed to go back to glasses. I got some Oakleys, but the wrap was too extreme for my prescription. I can't ride off-road with them, as the aberrations are just mind boggling. I use them at work now. Riding in the streets with them isn't that bad.

So, I went down the Zenni optical road. At @$30-40 a pair, it was a no-brainer. These are my first two pairs (top pic), but I've since ordered five or so other options. I've got clear with anti-glare, hydrophobic yellow lenses, mirrored with transitional tint yellow, mirrored with transitional tint pink, dark and mirrored, cop glasses (mirrored, naturally), and a pair of light yellow tints.

I highly recommend them.


----------



## Structure (Dec 29, 2003)

I have the Oakley with Trail Prism and progressive lens. Work great but you'll want to find someone that knows what they are doing to set them up if you're going with progressives. It's critical to get the transition in the right spot. I had to send back the first pair. 

The only real downside is that the lens get pretty thick. The explanation I was given was that because of the curve of the lens they have to do this. Not a fan of the extra weight from this but overall I'm still loving the glasses.

Thinking about giving multi-focal contacts a try next. Never used contacts before but it would be ideal if I could go back to regular sunglasses or goggles.


----------



## Uly (Aug 18, 2009)

Picked up a pair of Tifosi Veloces with polarized lenses, brown tint, flash mirror orange from SportRX. These are awesome! Also got a pair of clear for night riding.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Wiley X Bricks here. I have a clear set for night riding and grey polarized for day time.

I get them here:Buy Wiley X Prescription Eyewear | Rx-Safety


----------



## GJmtnbike (Nov 27, 2017)

Checkout Rudy Project. You can put your RX prescription into their frames/lenses.


----------



## BillyGeschwill (Aug 28, 2017)

Oakley Trail Prizm. 400+. Worth it.


----------



## nmh (Feb 28, 2009)

Oakley was not able to do the prizm's in my prescription. Ended up going with Opticus.com. I got to them through Julbo, who were not able to do my prescription either. I have the progressives, ski rock it, not the photochromic. They are great for contrast, and in all conditions,even better than clear when it is bright, although, that is where the photochromic would work better.


----------



## MozFat (Dec 16, 2016)

Bacon Fat said:


> I have Rx from Oakley, WileyX and Rudy project. I like the Oakley the best, super clear and stay in place. The WileyX work well too, but I always seem to have problems with sweat dripping on the lens, A problem I don't have with the others. The Rudys are Rx lens behind the sunglasses...this design sucks, you just end up with 2x the amount of crap on your lens


Rudy does tons of conventional Rx riding frames. Had a pair going on 5 years now. Away to save cost on transition/ photocromatic lenses is to get low light lenses, in amber, brown rose tint etc. You can use them everywhere except at night


----------

